# Greetings and Happy New Year!



## Eduardo Lima (Dec 30, 2017)

I don't know why in the world I've waited so long to come to vi-control. I've known so many people on here for so long.... 

Anyway, New Year, new plans to stay connected to the community. So, HELLO!! 

Just real quick about myself, been making music professionally since 1990, coming up on nineteen years in videogame audio specifically. Living in Los Angeles, married to my muse, and we have a one-year-old boy named Alexander who is my whole heart.

Happy to be here, happy to help however I can. Thanks!


----------



## rkm (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi Eduardo! I'm also new. Look forward to seeing you around!


----------

